# Toshiba qosmio f30 + gentoo

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Witam jestem nowy na forum, 

Nazywam sie Marcin i mieszkam w wawie.

Otóż zamierzam postawic sobie gentoo na lapku, toshioba qosmio f60,

Procek 2 GHz core 2 duo, grafa geforce 7600 256MB, 2 GB RAMu i takie tam..

Pewnie jestem monotonny ale czy instalowac wersje 64 czy 32 bity.

I jezeli 64 to rozumiem ze am64 mam sobie sciagnoc.

Ma moze ktos doswiadczenie z takim laptopem, czy bedzie dzia wlan podczas instalacji??

Prosze o wyrozumialosc i jezeli ktos ma mi odpisac poszukaj sobie to niech nie traci czasu na takie posty i porostu aleje mnie   :Smile: 

Mam nadzieje ze uzyskam pomoc   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kajan

Hmmm F60 ?? raczej posiadasz Toshiba Qosmio F30.

Podaj dokładnie jaką masz karte wi-fi, sprawdz w Windows.

Co do reszty to amd64 i raczej postaw system 64bit.

Przy konfiguracji jajka, odnośnie C2D zalecam to - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_Core2_Duo

Pozdrawiam

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Oczywiscie Qosmio F30   :Embarassed: 

WIFI - INtel(R) PRO/Wireless3945ABG.

----------

## Kajan

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

> Oczywiscie Qosmio F30  
> 
> WIFI - INtel(R) PRO/Wireless3945ABG.

 

Ja mam nowszą 4965 i nie ma z nią problemu, to z twoją bynajmniej nie bedzie, już w gotowym systemie, co do instalatora to może wystarczy:

```

modprobe ipw3945

```

Coś mi mówi, że już będzie załadowany przy wystartowaniu miniCD lub livecd/livedvd.

Więcej o twojej karcie pod Gentoo tutaj.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Dzieki za pomoc, mam nadzieje ze sie przyda. Jak zaczne instalowac bede pytal dalej   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Niestety po odpleniu mimiCD sieci nie ma  :Sad:  Mam nadzieje ze nie bede musial znowu przez dwa pokoje kabel ciągnąć.

Ściagam LIVEDVD i zobacze jak tam aler pewnie tez bedzie kibel.

A tak poza tym to chyba lepiej instalowac z miniCD po swojemu   :Question: 

Przy pomocy rad bardziej doświadczonych oraz Hanbooka   :Question: 

LIVEDVD jak sie domyslilem nic nie zmienilo i sieci ni ma  :Sad: 

No coz pozostalo mi rozciagac stary zakurzony kabel.  :Smile: 

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Jaką opcje użyć dla MAKEOPTS  :Question:   :Question: 

"-j3" czy "-j2"   :Question:   :Question: 

Z zalecen o jeden wiecej niz procesor czyli ta pierwsz??

----------

## Kajan

 *MaRcYs_GrHw wrote:*   

> Jaką opcje użyć dla MAKEOPTS  
> 
> "-j3" czy "-j2"   
> 
> Z zalecen o jeden wiecej niz procesor czyli ta pierwsz??

 

Tak -j3

Pozdrawiam

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Dzięki Kajan serdecznie za pomoc jaką mi okazujesz. 

Mam jeszcze prośbę, 

Jak bede instalował grafike, to wystarcza sterowniki do nvidii, czy najpierw instalować xorg??

Ponadto bede chcial zainstalowac beryla, w jakiej kolejności to zrbic zeby wszystko smigało, czy dodac do make.conf, od razu falgi jak tak to jakie.

Co do dźwięku to alsa??

Te linki mi wystarczą??

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

Dzięki serdecznie za pomoc   :Smile: 

Mam nadzieje ze podolam temu wszystkiemu bez większych problemów  :Smile: 

----------

## Kajan

W moim podpisie masz GENTOO-conf to moje konfigi systemu, możesz z nich skorzystać.

Nie ma znaczenia czy zainstalujesz xorg-server czy steroniki nvidia, gdyż dzieki wpisowi w /etc/make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware nv vga vesa"

```

I tak zostanie nvidia zainstalowana po zainstalowaniu już xorga i nvidii skorzystaj z polecenia:

```

nvidia-xconfig

```

Spowoduje to wypełnienie zawartości /etc/X11/xorg.conf X powinny odpalić się bez problemu.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Soryy za pewnie glupie pytanie, ale czym sie rozni jajko zbudowane recznie a przez genkernela. 

Genkernel buduje jadro z tego co wiem ze wszystkimi sterami i podczas ladowania systemu, wykrywa sprzęt czy tak??

Przeciez mozna zbudowac jadro genkernelem z opcja menuconfig i pozaznaczac co ma jakie stery ma wbudowac a jakie nie.

Do tej pory zawsze uzywalem genkernela. Teraz zabieram sie powoli to stawiania nowego systemu i wlasnie jak kompilowac recznie czy z automatu, jakie są plusy i minusy.

Jakby mógł ktoś w 2 zdaniach mnie uswiadomic bede wdzieczny.

 :Confused: 

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Czy podczas instalacji poprzez minimal cd, po przejsciu do (chroot) powinno być:

1. (chroot)#

czy 

2. (chroot) live_cd #

PS. chyba jestem inny bo juz chyba 7 razy próbowałem i za każdym razem problem. A to z grubem, a to jajko sie nie kompiluje... 

mhm..

----------

